# Gulf Arabic: خاري



## davoosh

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what خاري means in this context:

*وقـلبك خــاري ارمــاني بــماذا و كيف
*
Also, what does ارماني mean?

Many thanks


----------



## aisha93

This is in Emarati dialect.
خاري = out (we say برع)
ارماني = threw me > the verb is رمى which means to "throw, cast"

*وقـلبك خــاري ارمــاني بــماذا و كيف = and your heart threw me away, by what and how?*


----------



## radosch

..i've never heard in the uae خاري for "out" very interesting...........


----------



## radosch

i think most of emiratis would pronounce j in khaaarej ?? خارج


----------



## davoosh

I think it is because in the Gulf, jiim is sometimes pronounced as 'y'. For example Jum3a = Yim3a.

Also,  is it normal to say  'irmaani'  instead of  'ramaani' in the rest of the Gulf (particularly Kuwaiti / Iraqi) ?


----------



## radosch

Ufff thanks…….but the whole sentence sounds to me totally messed up…how come khaaarij before verb?? “barra” would fit more in this context or…?


----------



## aisha93

> ..i've never heard in the uae خاري for "out" very interesting...........



Me neither, but I asked an Emarati friend and she told me.



> Also,  is it normal to say  'irmaani'  instead of  'ramaani' in the rest of the Gulf (particularly Kuwaiti / Iraqi) ?



In Kuwaiti it would be قطاني > gattani (again the "g" as in Good). I don't know about the Iraqi.
Don't confuse it with قطو which is a cat


----------



## davoosh

I think because it is from a song, it is meant to sound rather poetic. A less poetic way might be "قلبك رماني برة".


----------



## radosch

i think armani is the name of one of them hotels so her heart is out of the hotel and she is there with him..........


----------



## davoosh

Irmaani is definitely the Emirati way of pronouncing 'ramaani'. The first and second consonants often come together.  For example,  katabat = iktibat.


----------



## radosch

ktibat they would say...........


----------



## aisha93

radosch said:


> Ufff thanks…….but the whole sentence sounds to me totally messed up…how come khaaarij before verb?? “barra” would fit more in this context or…?



Oh, I'm just now realizing that it is خارج! 
Yeah because Emaratis tend to change the ج into ي more than we do in Bahrain, Kuwait, Qatar.

I agree it is unusual for an adverb > خارج to come before the verb.


----------



## radosch

and they would use قطاني for throw........gita fi draaam throw it in the dust bin etc etc...


----------



## radosch




----------



## davoosh

As I've said it's a song and it's poetic, and probably Bedouin, and as we know Bedouin dialects can differ. The meaning is clear in this case. 

RE: 'ktibat', if the previous word ended in a consonant,  it's more likely to be 'iktibat'.   "Il bint iktibat." 

Thanks Aisha, very helpful!  I have another question if you don't mind,  in Kuwait (or Bahrain)  how would you pronounce رضاني؟  

Like 'ra6'aani'   or  'ir6'aani' ?

Thanks!


----------



## aisha93

هذي هيا القصيدة

*كفايــــه جرحــك الاول ولا تجــرحنــيه
ثاني جروح الروح تتــعبني لــماذا انته
انــاني عــطيتك صــادق الاحــساس
وقـلبك خــاري ارمــاني بــماذا و كيف
انـــا برضيــك طلبتــها بشــارة بنانــي
::
:
انا حاضر قسم برضيك وشانك يا الغلا
شاني و عطني مثـل مابعطيك حـرام
عليك تنسـاني ارى صـدك يرد عــليك
و بيـحرمــك الامـــاني عطيــت قلــبيه
في يديدك و هذا حب برهاني
::
:
عطيتك روحــي و عيني يا قــايد غيد غزلانــي
و لو يسمحلــيه دينـــي بعبــدك انتـــه
الــثانـــي غـــلاتك مــن غـــلا روحـــي
حـــرام عــليك حــرماــنـــي كـــفايــه
جرحـــك الاول و لا تجـــرحنيـه ثانــــي*


----------



## aisha93

> gita fi draaam throw it in the dust bin



LOL


----------



## aisha93

> Thanks Aisha, very helpful!  I have another question if you don't mind,   in Kuwait (or Bahrain)  how would you pronounce رضاني؟



Both Bah & Kuw: r*e*6'aani


----------

